# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدي الطبي >  >  هل السكر البنى صحى ؟؟!!!

## محمد سيف الإسلام

*إذا كنت تعتقد أن السكر البني هو صحي لأن لونه يشبه الأرز البني والخبز البني اللذين يحتويان على الألياف الغذائية المفيدة للصحة، فأنت مخطئ للغاية، فهو لا يختلف أبدا عن السكر الأبيض، وإذا كنت تتناوله وأنت تحاول تخفيض وزنك فأنت في مأزق كبير.

ويلعب لون السكر البني دورا في جعلنا نظن أنه صحي أو يحتوي على الألياف كالمعكرونة البنية، ولذلك فإن البعض يتناولونه بلا حسيب أو رقيب، بل ويعتقدون أنه مفيد للصحة.

يستخرج السكر من قصب السكر، وعادة ما يكون بنيا فاتحا لاحتوائه على الدبس، ولذلك فإن المصنعين يكررونه ويصفونه للحصول على السكر الأبيض والذي يعرف أيضا باسم سكر المائدة. وينتج من عملية التكرير دبس السكر الذي هو سائل دبق ثقيل القوام ويمتاز بلونه الداكن للغاية.

ويتم تصنيع السكر البني بإعادة إضافة الدبس للسكر الأبيض، ولكن ضمن نسب محددة للحصول على ناتج متجانس وذي لون محدد.

ويفضل البعض السكر البني لأنهم يرون أن مذاقه غني أكثر من الأبيض، وأنه رطب. كما يضاف إلى بعض الوصفات لإعطائها مذاقا مميزا وقواما مختلفا، وخاصة في صناعة المعجنات والفطائر.

ومع أن السكر البني يحتوي على بعض المعادن والفيتامينات فإن كميتها قليلة للغاية ولا تبرر لك أن تأكله مع الزبدة من دون الشعور بتأنيب الضمير، مع التنبيه إلى أنه لا يحتوي أي مقدار من الألياف الغذائية.

أما من حيث الطاقة فيحتوي السكر البني على نفس المقدار من السعرات الحرارية الموجودة في الأبيض، كما يلعب دورا مماثلا للأخير في تسوس الأسنان. وإذا كنت تعاني من داء السكري فعليك أن تنتبه له تماما كالأبيض.

ولذلك فإن السكر البني ليس صحيا أو مفيدا أو مغذيا أكثر من الأبيض، أو يحمي من زيادة الوزن. وليس الهدف هنا هو منعك من تناول السكر البني، ولكن عليك عدم الانجراف في تناوله واستعماله، فالإفراط في أي نوع من الطعام يحمل آثارا سلبية على صحتك.
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مشكووور يــ دكتور على المعلومه تسلم 
*

----------


## الدلميت

*ولذلك فإن السكر البني ليس صحيا  أو مفيدا أو مغذيا أكثر من الأبيض، أو يحمي من زيادة الوزن. وليس الهدف هنا  هو منعك من تناول السكر البني، ولكن عليك عدم الانجراف في تناوله  واستعماله، فالإفراط في أي نوع من الطعام يحمل آثارا سلبية على صحتك.

تشكر دكتور/ محمد سيف الاسلام علي النصائح والروشتات المجانية

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*معلومات رائعة وقيمة يادكتور محمد
شكرا جزيلا ياحبيب

*

----------


## ود محمد على

*شكرا يادكتور على الارشادات الطبية
                        	*

----------

